

Progress bars cannot be accurate - mwsherman
http://clipperhouse.com/2013/10/22/progress-bars-cannot-be-accurate/

======
mattkrea
Isn't it a lot more simple in most cases? For example on the web e.loaded /
e.total... just how much was done vs how much is total to get a percentage
completed for an upload.

